# Case Fans Dust Screens



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

Do anyone know where i can buy dust screens online? And a Thin 120mm Fan.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Filters/Screens:
Fan Filters, Fan Grills, Fan Grill for Computer Heat Sink Fans at TigerDirect.com
Fan Filters at Xoxide.com - Fan Filters
Fan Filters | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com  
Fans:
Computer Fans and Computer Fan Accessories - FrozenCPU.com  
120mm Fans at Xoxide.com - 120mm Case Fans
Newegg.com - Case Fans,120mm fan


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

I tried them sites and the Canadian equivalence of tiger direct, shipping is 9.99 for a 3$ item. hmmm


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have an NCIX store near you? I am pretty sure they carry em


----------

